# Haunted Radio (12/02/15)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we kick off our annual 'Cruel Yule' with news on the Bates Motel's annual holiday Hayride at Arasapha Farms, Horrific FX, Scout's Guide To The Zombie Apocalypse, Paranormal Activity: The Ghost Dimenstion, Trick r Treat 2, and more!!

Then, we review 'A Very Supernatural Christmas' and then we spin you around the 'Vortex' with not one but two holiday themed horror songs. All of this and so much more holiday goodies on the December 2 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

